# "Hesitation", an acceleration "Pause" plus Hard Start



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello Board. My darling, 1989 Nissan 240sx is trying to tell me something, I wonder where the best place to Start is?? I notice the car has an increasing "Hard Start" problem, where the key is turned and engine "starts," but sometimes only runs at about 100 or 200 RPM for about 5 seconds and dies... once it even did that twice, before STARTING normally - that is Hard Start, right? It also still has the problem of Hesitation, making me think the cat is Clogged and Dead, as well as most liley the Fuel filter, or other filters... I'll step on the gas, and it will rev smooth for about a second, then sputter 2 or 3 times before resuming acceleration at full power, literally like a "hiccup" in a human talking in a sentence. I wonder what is happening?

My baby just turned 147,000 the other day. Gas tank is half full, I will add more. The "crack" I described of the Air Intake Hose has been fixed via a complete taping, with the part off, I still don't have the $50 or so to get the REAL hose from the Dealer... but what services or parts changed/cleaned/inspected first to help with these 2 issues?


----------



## okidrifter (Sep 11, 2006)

sounds like she just needs a good tune up, and maybe a new starter aswell


----------



## bird0310 (Aug 8, 2008)

This may sound a little wierd but my wife's Altima was doing similar things and after many checks found oil in the distributor. I cleaned the oil out out and it runs like a top again. (216,000miles)


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello Board. I am a Nissan-er for life... Nissan and BMW (and Volkswagen) and I'm fine. I remember this post... My 240sx is actually dearly departed now, but you know what the problem was???

The FUEL PUMP. Yes... Before I bought it, my car was in a rear-end collission, passenger-side fender all bent up, wheel-well touching tire, hatch glass 100% shattered. It turns out, after diagnosis and a perfectly-timed refusal to start in the MECHANIC'S PARKING LOT (thank God) that the Fuel Pump was "Stretched" physically, and was not getting enough fuel to the car at varying intervals. (This also explained why my car could not go above 55MPH and made me worried about my Transmission: Not enough GAS getting up to the cylinders.)

A NEW Federal Mogul Fuel Pump and Fuel Filter were installed... and the car ran like a champ, transmission a little beat up from 2nd to 3rd gear, but perfect otherwise, and this problem went away. So, if your car was ever banged up, look at all the stuff around where it was.


----------

